# Platforms, etc..



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm abou tot have a front casting platform built for my boat and I had a few questions as it pertains to you experienced flyfishermen. I have not yet mastered the art of flyfishing, but plan to during the course of owning this boat. I have become obsessed with fishing the marshes and have pretty much dedicated all my trips to sigh casting with (cough) conventional gear, and only wadefishing for trout until the sun comes up enough to see on the flats.

I want to build one of those big platforms that arch out over the front rubrail, and I also want to put a "sissy bar" on it, but I'm assuming that will affect the effectiveness of flyfishing. 

The only thing left to do to the boat is aluminum work, and I plan on a front casting platform, poling/rear casting platform and a burn bar on the console. I will operate a remote control trolling motor from the console and have a flyfisherman on the front casting platform in order to get them on the fish.

Basically, if this was your boat and you could put any aluminum work on it at all, what would you do?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Make it as simple as possible, with as large a platform (two people, big) as I could and have absolutely nothing that is going to stick out and hang my fly line...because if it can hang up, you can rest assured that it's going to.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Make the safety rail (Sissy bar) as low as possible and have both a lip and net surrounding the platform. New water boat works makes some good ones, with the only complaint being visibility when running on the full net platforms. If not this then as simple and snag free as possible. With a bare platform a line mangement "bucket" like the pro trim one can be used when it is windy.

Check other similar boats sometimes the wind resistance is changed so much you get stern too or sideways drifting. Skipper Ray ran a shallow sport similar to yours with full front cage but he traded it after the Ibis was available.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I would consider a poling platform if you are going to be fly fishing from it for three reasons. First, that boat will float shallower than a trolling motor will allow you to operate in. 

Second, the raised console with the burn barn can interfere with a fly cast and poling will allow you to quickly angle the boat so the fly fisherman has a clear backcast.

Finally, trolling motors and fly lines are not very compatible even though a net or basket can help with that.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's input. I will be doing a poling platform as well, but most of the time I will just be using a trolling motor to control a slow drift. The main reason I'm doing a front platform is because the raised console is so large it's hard to cast around. I see what y'all mean about needing to position the boat just right to control the flyrod backcast. My last boat would have worked better for flyfishing, but I atleast want to make this boat feasible at best for flyfishing, doesn't have to be perfect.

How high would you put the rails around the platform? I see most down south have them waist high, but would just above knee high be better?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i would put a nice, wide one that covered the width of the front.....you're probably not going to ever be standing next to it, and you can reach under for bow ropes, etc....the bigger the better for these things, trust me....

i wouldn't worry much over the sissy bar on the front, unless you are prone to falling off a lot , but that's me.. you might want it as a hand hold for getting on and off....make it as high as you can stand it, the platform and the bar (that's the point of having one, right?)...

i use a collapsable mesh laundry basket as a stripping basket.....it has a weight pocket sewn in the bottom so i can add a barbell weight to hold it on the deck.....works great! and you can move it anywhere you need it.... i think i have all of 3 bucks invested in it....hehehehe....and folds up into a small pocket....

i would probably take that windshield and grab bar off the console (though i bet that comes in handy!)...and still, you will have to work the boat to keep that from being an issue while casting....

when you get good at casting, however, and able to elevate the back cast (stop at 1! stop at 1!) that won't be as big a problem....though that isn't possible all the time...

i know _i'm_ still learning!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

squidmotion said:


> iwould put a nice, wide one that covered the width of the front.....you're probably not going to ever be standing next to it, and you can reach under for bow ropes, etc....the bigger the better for these things, trust me....


I agree but be sure to leave enough room on the side for your TM to operate. I know that seems obvious, but I had a buddy that ran into a problem with that.


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

A large casting platform to match the width/length of the front deck and then follow it up with a mesh/fence to wrap it around...look at "new water boatworks" for example of thei platforms. also make the casting platform removable so when you want to fly-fish you have it and when you don't it'll come off. Add the poling platfrom too as other shave said it'll take your sight fishing up a notch and you'll enjoy that style fishing more in the long run!
hope this helps?
kev


----------



## captlee (Feb 1, 2006)

If this was my boat??? front and rear platforms sounds good, might add sissy bar to rear
platform, trolling motor mounted to the lower unit and if the boat is on the heavy side
a double stacked or sidebyside trolling motor on the lower unit, normally you do not
want more than one flyfisher on the front end and I would want to be the skipper on a
trip poling two anglers (big boys) around especially if the wind picks up. Poling is a lot
easier on a shallow water flats skiff(florida style) with one on one, Capt-Angler.
Captlee


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I was down in Port Mansfield this weekend and took lots of good pictures of designs I like. Since we're going to keep this boat long term we are going to fish out of it for a month to get a better idea of how we want it rigged.


----------

